

Scalabox: CSS fully-scalable box generator - delan
http://azabani.com/projects/scalabox/

======
lutusp
Wow. This example certainly proves the folly of using tables for layout. Just
think -- there are still some misguided souls who, using tables, write a small
fraction of this method's code to produce a simpler, easier to implement, more
portable result.

(Only partly tongue-in-cheek.)

